
Easy to use tool to download images from medium export - mtkocak
https://github.com/midorikocak/medium-images-downloader
======
mtkocak
Recently I wanted to leave medium.com and go back to wordpress. I exported my
data, and found out that images were just not included. Also, medium included
only links to small images. I was very frustrated and I wrote this tool.

Let me tell you how it works:

First it searches for the medium export files in the directory you are in.
Medium files have names like YYYY-MM-DD-whatever-(Hash with 12 hex
digits).html

After it searches your files for images. Exported Image links by medium are
small (400/800 etc). So this tool replaces the url and gets the original file.

Downloads all images to export/img folder.

Then it replaces all image links in your html files, and saves them to export
folder.

Original html exports stays the same.

It downloads all files, so it can take some time.

